# 9 of the Most Fun Cars to Drive for Under $10K



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​


> Buying an affordable car doesn't mean you have to give up fun
> 
> Everyone could use a little more fun in their lives, so why not start with your car? There are plenty of excellent choices out there, but what if you've only got $10,000 to spend?
> 
> Whether you're looking for something to spice up your daily commute or add something special to your fleet for Sunday drives, here are nine cars to consider that add a dose of fun to your daily drive.


Read more about the 9 of the Most Fun Cars to Drive for Under $10K


----------

